# Washing machine turned fire pit



## lukem (Sep 21, 2013)

SS tub from front loader.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 21, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## DevilsBrew (Sep 21, 2013)

* Burst of laughter *


----------



## DevilsBrew (Sep 21, 2013)

Pass the marshmallows!


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 21, 2013)

Honey, have you seen my good wool socks?


----------



## DevilsBrew (Sep 21, 2013)

Now we know where that missing one went to!


----------



## lukem (Sep 22, 2013)

It makes a good warm weather pit...but the tub blocks too much radiant heat.  Got cold sitting by it last night and it was only in the 50's.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 22, 2013)

Dad made a couple of them out of porcelain covered washer tubs back in early 80's.Used the outer drum from old dryer to cover it when not in use.Plus a metal lid from 55 gallon steel barrel covering that center hole with a chunk or two of wood to weigh it down (I can surely spare a couple  ) to keep out the rain & snow when not being used.. Sitting off the ground on 8 x 8 x 16 concrete blocks I grabbed off a jobsite someplace.  Years ago when I was staying there 2-3 days at a time I spent many nights around that fire drinking beer & roasting bratwurst & chicken....


A regular round  20"-22" grill from either open BBQ or a Weber kettle fits perfectly on that center post,you can spin it around with a long furnace poker or other iron rod,to make sure meat cooks evenly.Much simpler than having to flip everything over.


----------



## begreen (Sep 22, 2013)

LOL, this gives new definition to a clean burner.


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 22, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Honey, have you seen my good wool socks?




Get e'm quick, they're all warm.


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks Lukem. my front loader blew up a month ago. Just getting ready to haul it off. I'll see if i can get the drum out.


----------



## lukem (Sep 22, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Thanks Lukem. my front loader blew up a month ago. Just getting ready to haul it off. I'll see if i can get the drum out.


Recip saw...best friend on this job.


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 22, 2013)

lukem said:


> Recip saw...best friend on this job.




I've had the same Milwaukee sawzall for over 25 yrs, one the most used power tools I've owned. Thanks for the suggestion. Matter of fact my 14 yrold daughter said she wanted to help take the drum out. Think I'll just sit back and watch.


----------



## lukem (Sep 22, 2013)

The drum was a bear to get out.  Ended up breaking apart the plastic outer tub and cutting the shaft off.  I think you need a special tool to do it the right way.  I would have used the hot wrench but the tank was empty.


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 22, 2013)

lukem said:


> The drum was a bear to get out.  Ended up breaking apart the plastic outer tub and cutting the shaft off.  I think you need a special tool to do it the right way.  I would have used the hot wrench but the tank was empty.



Or as i refer to it, the smoke wrench. we'll see if we can get it out and post a pic of the redneck fire pit. Thanks


----------



## fossil (Sep 22, 2013)

Looks like a whole lot more fun than doing laundry.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 23, 2013)

begreen said:


> LOL, this gives new definition to a clean burner.



Sure puts a new spin on it.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 23, 2013)

Pretty enough to sell 'em, and that pic is sure to drum up some business.


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2013)

Starting to sound like this thread is washed up.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm agitated that I don't know where to get one of those tubs.


----------



## fossil (Sep 23, 2013)

Unobscured view of the burn cycle.


----------



## Hogwildz (Sep 23, 2013)

Just watching the fire through all those little holes makes my head "spin".
Bet those socks get nice and dry in there.
Better check the lint screen, don't want to start a fire!


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2013)

It's getting hard to scrub through the fabric of this posting. It's been washed over so hard that all that remains are loose threads.


----------



## lukem (Sep 23, 2013)

Somebody call the pun police!!


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2013)

Can't. Urine the wrong state. Their jurisdiction is limited to Punnsylvania.


----------



## fossil (Sep 23, 2013)

Already enough heat here, dontcha think?


----------



## StihlHead (Sep 23, 2013)

We just cannot get enough dirty laundry around here...


----------



## StihlHead (Sep 23, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Honey, have you seen my good wool socks?


 
*DARN!
oops, I mean GARN!*


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 23, 2013)

Yeah me and BG have to get our pun fix every once in a while. They roll in like the Tide.


----------



## fossil (Sep 23, 2013)

You old farts are All from another Era.


----------



## StihlHead (Sep 23, 2013)

What do you mods have to Gain with this banter?


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 23, 2013)

It rinses out the starch we have to have in us dealing with some of the skid marks that pass through here. It acts as a softener from the permanent press-ure of of hanging out here.


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2013)

I think we'd best be careful before we get accused of punny laundering.


----------



## fossil (Sep 23, 2013)

This babe made me duz it.


----------



## Dix (Sep 23, 2013)

I think this thread needs a Final Touch.


----------



## fossil (Sep 23, 2013)

Laundry's almost done.


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 23, 2013)

I really feel there is nothing left to be Gain-ed here.
This thought hadn't Dawn-ed on me until just now.
The Tide has gone out on this one.
Rinse, and repeat.
I'm getting tired now, and my brain hurts.


----------



## StihlHead (Sep 23, 2013)

begreen said:


> I think we'd best be careful before we get accused of punny laundering.


 
Yes, so says the guy in Washington


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2013)

LOL Got me, sounds like I need to come clean.


----------



## DevilsBrew (Sep 23, 2013)

You know...if you surround that thing with some mass...


----------



## StihlHead (Sep 24, 2013)

begreen said:


> LOL Got me, sounds like I need to come clean.


 
Yes, change your alias to: BeClean... nuk nuk nuk

'cept since you are the hot air mod, maybe you should be: DryClean?


----------



## Hogwildz (Sep 24, 2013)

I think this post is a lint trap, set to test those with a dry humor.
Plenty of hot exhaust being spun out here.
Better time this thread and make sure no delicate fabrics of minds get wrinkled.


----------

